
Made this app to manage my stress - DeltaFreq
It uses the smartphone camera to read pulse, and calculate stress metrics (called Photoplethysmography). This is definitely a &quot;rough draft&quot;, and my first android app, but I would love any and all constructive feedback. Also, because I originally built this as a personal utility, I will likely continue development for a long time coming. So anybody who finds it useful and helps me generalize its utility by providing feedback overtime will be my new best friend :)<p>Thanks!<p>P.S.
Part of my goal is to the the peak detection, and eventually motion artifact reduction algorithms very transparent. This is to say I want it to be very obvious how raw data turned into the higher level biomarkers. If you have ideas on how to achieve this, I&#x27;m all ears.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;testing&#x2F;com.martianwearables.hrv_flowt
======
brudgers
Congratulations on building something and putting it out in the world for
feedback. That reflects effort and a willingness to take risk.

Getting community engagement is going to be harder. Consider my user
experience. I'm on my laptop, but I figured I'd look in the play store and see
what it is. But because it's in testing, I have to log in with my Google
account. So between catching my attention and getting me involved, I would
have to switch devices, login from Android, navigate to Play, install the app,
use it, and only then if I cared enough about the app to provide feedback I
might be bothered to provide it.

If there is a 50% chance that a person will do each of these things then 1:32
will convert. I doubt it is anywhere near that high. Making things easier for
people to see your idea will make building a community easier (but not easy).

Good luck.

~~~
DeltaFreq
Thanks for the encouragement. I plan on putting up a blog where I document
algorithm development and other such news. I certainly have a lot to learn
with regards to marketing.

Cheers

